# Worlds top 10 zombie forts (drum roll please...)



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 2, 2012)

here they are...starting at #10

10. AT&T Long Lines Building






The AT&T Longs Lines building houses all of AT&Ts important cables. This concrete monster could fit a miniature city inside of it completely impenetrable to the horde.

Advantages:
-Large indoor space
-Plenty of iPhones

Disadvantages:
-Dropped calls
-Spotty coverage


9. Sphinx Observatory





The Sphinx Observatory is sure to be a safe bet. This is the highest altitude structure in Europe at the tip of the Swiss Alps, 11,716 feet above the ground.

Advantages:
-Zombies will never make it there.
-You can see them coming from miles away.
-You can look at stars when youre bored.

Disadvantages:
-Its freezing.
-Eventual Canabalism.
-If hiking is not your forte, good luck getting there.

8. Abandoned Coal Mine Tower in Japan





Made famous by reddit, the internet meme fortress formally known as the Winding Tower of the Shime coal mine in Fukuoka Prefecture, Japan, has been abandoned since 1961 and ready to be used against Zombies.

Advantages:
-Great look out point.
-High enough in the air.

Disadvantages:
-Concrete is not very comfortable.
-Samurai Zombies.

7. Giant House on Top of a Giant Rock 





As seen in From Russia with Love, the picture says it all, a giant house on top of a giant rock. Sure 007 may have found his way in, but good luck zombies.

Advantages:
-You get to live in a mansion.
-You only have to block one trail.
-Zombies wont be climbing that.

Disadvantages:
-You have to block one trail.

6. The Mormon Churchs Granite Hill Vault





This cave side vault is in the trust of the entire Mormon religion. Located on Granite Hill in Utah, once the doors close you are sure to be safe.

Advantages:
-Its a vault, in a cave.

Disadvantages:
-You have to clear out all the books which are taking up your living space.
-The mormons have probably closed it off by the time you get there.

5. The Transforming Zombie-Proof House





Probably the most luxurious zombie fort out of the ten. This transformer house designed by KWK Promes could withstand an attack from all angles, with its thick concrete walls and steel shut door. Eat your heart out Michael Bay.

Advantages:
-You will not be sacrificing lifestyle points as it has open rooms and an indoor pool among other things.
-Dude, its a transforming house.

Disadvantage:
-Zombies might be in your backyard.

4. New York Luxury Silo House





Known as the Atlast-F Silo house, this underground wonderland has a great combination of luxury and Zombie-proofness.

Advantages:
-Airstrip
-Hunting Access
-Great place to entertain

Disadvantages:
-Zombies on your runway
-No one to entertain

3. Fort Knox





Fort Knox is trusted to house our gold. It is safe, trust us.

Advantages:
-A 22 ton blast proof door.
-If society turns back to normal, you are officially the richest person on earth.
-Its Fort Knox.

Disadvantages:
-Your gold cant help you, zombies only deal in brains.

2. Svalbard Seed Vault





The Svalbard Global Seed Vault is made for just this, an apocalyptic event. It is located in Spitsbergen, an island in Norway, it houses 250 million different types of seeds in case of an event that wipes out the ecosystem.

Advantages:
-It is made for an apocalypse
-You can replant the earth if it ever ends
-Perfect getaway for the budding botanist

Disadvantages:
-Zombies are attracted to blue light, and the undead are unaffected by bug zappers
-No one is a botanist

*....and coming in at #1

1. Cheyenne Mountain*





Finally, Cheyenne Mountain was made in case the US and Russia decided to completely wipe each other out during the cold war. It is made for a nuclear holocaust, therefore it is made for the inevitable zombie apocalypse.

Advantages
-Large area for activities
-Youll be able to brag to all your friends about the multitude of Hollywood blockbusters filmed at your zombie getaway pad

Disadvantages:
-No one to brag to
-All of your friends are either dead or zombies


haha...hope enjoyed it. saw this & thought id share. thought it would go good with my *your top 5 zombie movies of all times* thread...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/174173-your-top-5-zombie-movies-all-time.html


----------



## IB-studjent- (Apr 2, 2012)

This is pretty funny


----------



## Tones (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread is awesome


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 2, 2012)

Everything about this thread is brilliant.


----------



## sage (Apr 2, 2012)

Transformer zombie house: Why U No Put It On Stilts?


----------



## avenger (Apr 2, 2012)

Full of win!

Kinda want to visit some of these places now. 

XD


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 2, 2012)

If you live in Cheyenne you can just use the Stargate to get away.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 2, 2012)

#'s 4, 2 and 1 interest me greatly. Some crazy scientist will soon create a fucking zombification virus, I'm counting the days until zombie apocalypse is in full swing.

I like this guy's approach, this way everyone can have their own shelter in their backyard;


----------



## Xaios (Apr 2, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> If you live in Cheyenne you can just use the Stargate to get away.



Dammit, I was gonna say that. 

I guess, as a downside, while you might not have to contend with zombies, you'll have to endure constant pestering from Goa'uld, Replicators and Ori.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 2, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> If you live in Cheyenne you can just use the Stargate to get away.



THIS.

This.

This man knows what is going....


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 2, 2012)

The AT&T building by my house looks like a miniature Fort also.


----------



## Faine (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesomeeee. If I had to choose which place I would want to stay at, I'd have to go with 8. Abandoned Coal Mine Tower in Japan, that way I can pick any window to snipe from and just have fun all day every day.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 2, 2012)

where is alcatrez island?


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2012)

In the future this thread will be used as a guide and millions of lives will be saved from the inevitable zombie apocalypse. Thank you. 














A message to the people of the future: I know things seem bad, but just know that there were worse times...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 3, 2012)

This fucking thread. It needs more though, like top 15 or 20.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 3, 2012)

i've always said that in case of a zombie virus outbreak i'll be headed straight for the nearest Bass Pro Shop. I just so happen to live about 25 Minutes away from thier largest location east of the mississippi river lol. Guns, Golf Clubs, ATV's, and a fucking Star Bucks? What else do you need to hold off the zombie horde.

Edit: my inner bat shit crazy conspiricy theorist decided to rear his ugly head: There is no gold in fort knox. What is in fort knox? a whole shit load of nothing. The whole thing is just a big act to throw everyone off the real location of the gold... where ever that may be. /tin foil hat-wearing rant. 

Edit 2: and to anyone who claims to have seen the "gold": ever hear of clay+ gold leafing? Now, i swear I'm done


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome 
You should post that on Cracked or something lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 3, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> where is alcatrez island?


its not on the list because the absolute, worst, nightmare, end-of-the-world apocalypse would include prison zombies & soap-on-a-rope...


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 3, 2012)

Up on this shit.


----------



## Hallic (Apr 3, 2012)

Take car
go to mum's
Kill phill
grab liz
go to the tavern, have a nice cold pint and wait for all this to blow over


----------



## ilyti (Apr 3, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Dammit, I was gonna say that.
> 
> I guess, as a downside, while you might not have to contend with zombies, you'll have to endure constant pestering from Goa'uld, Replicators and Ori.



Nah, didn't you see the end of the series? It's the Lucian Alliance now.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 7, 2012)

Hallic said:


> Take car
> go to mum's
> Kill phill
> grab liz
> go to the tavern, have a nice cold pint and wait for all this to blow over


 

Shaun Of The Dead - The Plan - Video


----------



## berserker213 (Apr 7, 2012)

My plan:

1. Get a houseboat, have it docked at a river marina.

2. Start a worm-farm aquarium, and also put in a large freshwater aquarium to use as a livewell.

3. Shit hits the fan, just grab those you love and trust, run to the marina, cast off, and ride the river into the ocean. Use the worms to catch fish along the way to the sea, eat the larger of the freshwater fishes you've caught. Once at sea, empty the worm farm, transfer some of the freshwater and fish into that aquarium, and turn the livewell into a sea water aquarium. Use the smaller fish you've caught in the river as bait to catch larger fish at sea, and use the same selection process as before, putting the smaller fish you catch into the tank to be used as bait.

Also, be sure to place something like a small distillery or whatever on the boat and bring whatever you would like to ferment. You might also want to set up another distilling apparatus for water desalinization .

With a little bit of preparation, you and whoever you take along will sail the world to the end of your days (either by natural causes or a hurricane/typhoon) on an endless booze-cruise with a never ending supply of seafood.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 7, 2012)

berserker213 said:


> My plan:
> 
> 1. Get a houseboat, have it docked at a river marina.
> 
> ...


awesome plan...

...that movie was called waterworld


----------



## berserker213 (Apr 8, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> awesome plan...
> 
> ...that movie was called waterworld



exactly


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 8, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> In the future this thread will be used as a guide and millions of lives will be saved from the inevitable zombie apocalypse. Thank you.


FORT KNOX OVER RUN


HEAD NORTH TOWARDS MERCY HOSPITAL


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 9, 2012)

a couple other good ones...


----------



## guitareben (Apr 9, 2012)

I love this!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 12, 2012)

some more note worthy housing...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Bungle (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't want to sound like an arsehole, but number 7 is called Meteora and was featured in "For your eyes only", starring yours truly, Roger Moore, not "From Russia with love"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 23, 2012)

Bungle said:


> I don't want to sound like an arsehole, but number 7 is called Meteora and was featured in "For your eyes only", starring yours truly, Roger Moore, not "From Russia with love"


are you sure?

...my sources say otherwise


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 23, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> awesome plan...
> 
> ...that movie was called waterworld



I was about to mention that movie because i was going to also mention you need some limes as a source of vitamin C


----------



## Bungle (Apr 24, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> are you sure?
> 
> ...my sources say otherwise


Yes, I am. I guess you could say I'm a bit of a Bond fan  You can kiiinda see Meteora on some of the DVD covers. Plus, FRWL was set mainly in Turkey and FYEO was set mainly in Greece (although the snow scenes are in Italy) where Meteora is located.

Anyway, I love these zombie resistant housing options


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 26, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> I was about to mention that movie because i was going to also mention you need some limes as a source of vitamin C


yes, true...

i need to watch that movie again. its been too many moons since.




Bungle said:


> Yes, I am. I guess you could say I'm a bit of a Bond fan  You can kiiinda see Meteora on some of the DVD covers. Plus, FRWL was set mainly in Turkey and FYEO was set mainly in Greece (although the snow scenes are in Italy) where Meteora is located.
> 
> Anyway, I love these zombie resistant housing options


ok, i will take your word for it agent bond...thx!

now your next mission, if you choose to accept it is....

errr....wait, wrong movie!


----------



## Bungle (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah don't worry about the mission impossible bit. Roger Moore never turns down a mission! Or a sweet, sweet slice of poontang....


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 26, 2012)

This thread is to die for!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Imbrium998 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sphinx Observatory is badass indeed. Been there and it is something else. I cant see zombies taking the 2 hour train ride to the top...but if they did you would still have a killer out....drop on some ski gear and ride away down the glacier. 
Um...has there ever been a zombie movie with snow in it?


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 30, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> some more note worthy housing...



Note worthy.... or moat worthy!

I'll see myself out..


----------



## 27duuude (Apr 30, 2012)

My plan is to just go north. Zombies won't survive more than a year in either canada or the northern U.S.

With proper equipment and experience, you could just build a log cabin in some un-inhabited part of Canada or some other northern U.S. state and just wait a year for the zombies to die in the winter. 

Pretty much full-proof from what I can tell.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 2, 2012)

27duuude said:


> My plan is to just go north. Zombies won't survive more than a year in either canada or the northern U.S.
> 
> With proper equipment and experience, you could just build a log cabin in some un-inhabited part of Canada or some other northern U.S. state and just wait a year for the zombies to die in the winter.
> 
> Pretty much full-proof from what I can tell.


that sounds like a good plan...

...but what if they adapt like cockroaches. next thing you know they will be hibernating like bears . oh, i think you need to watch the movie "28 weeks later."


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 2, 2012)

For the sea plan I need to learn to like fish. or I need to learn how to get crabs cause I already like crab


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 2, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


>


that is why I will wear a leotard; I can be fast and no one has to see my hairy belly, unless they want too


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that sounds like a good plan...
> 
> ...but what if they adapt like cockroaches. next thing you know they will be hibernating like bears . oh, i think you need to watch the movie "28 weeks later."



As someone who lives in the Yukon, I can categorically tell you that we do NOT have roaches this far north. 

We do have a shit-ton of mosquitoes, on the other hand. Which, if the virus is transmitted via bodily fluids, could be a problem...




M3CHK1LLA said:


>



I dunno why, but I just love the look of that one for some reason!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 7, 2012)

just picked up a copy of:

re-animator

beyond re-animator

bride of re-animator

i think that is all of them? btw, is that the order to watch them in? i'll let you know...


----------



## teamfive (May 7, 2012)

Hahaha..
This guy is sure ready..
I hope I can find one thats near here..
Where can I find good weapons..? Hehe..


----------



## grey dog (May 10, 2012)

im gonna go to the winchester with simon pegg and nick frost and what for it all to blow over.


----------



## Cabinet (May 10, 2012)

I'm just gonna put on some make up and groan a lot


----------



## devolutionary (May 10, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> I'm just gonna put on some make up and groan a lot



KVLT


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 10, 2012)

^ Bill Murray tried that, just saying.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 10, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^ Bill Murray tried that, just saying.


 and we know how that turned out...


----------



## Guitarwizard (May 11, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> 9. Sphinx Observatory
> 
> The Sphinx Observatory is sure to be a safe bet. This is the highest altitude structure in Europe at the tip of the Swiss Alps, 11,716 feet above the ground.
> 
> ...



The actual "tip" of the Swiss Alps at 15,203ft is slightly higher. 

/know-it-all


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

i keep finding cool buildings...






dont know if its real...but it is bad to the bone!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 28, 2012)

If that last one is real then that is just way the fuck too cool. I'm very skeptical of it though.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> If that last one is real then that is just way the fuck too cool. I'm very skeptical of it though.


yeah, be cool if it was...still close to land, great view, you can fish for food and plenty of cool spots to set up a 50 cal.

just hope no one leaves that door open at the bottom & you know someone will...

...cause if a horde made it in, you just couldnt drop a grenade down there


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 28, 2012)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 13, 2012)

this is pretty funny...didnt take long for the zombies to find our #8 location...


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jun 13, 2012)

I would certainly go to the big house on the big rock.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Jun 13, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Dammit, I was gonna say that.
> 
> I guess, as a downside, while you might not have to contend with zombies, you'll have to endure constant pestering from Goa'uld, Replicators and Ori.




This isn't really zombie related, but what would happen if you just put the stargate face-up at the bottom of a sewage pond? That way if anyone tries to turn it on from the other side, they will get drenched with a shit tsunami.


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 13, 2012)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> This isn't really zombie related, but what would happen if you just put the stargate face-up at the bottom of a sewage pond? That way if anyone tries to turn it on from the other side, they will get drenched with a shit tsunami.



There are stargates in orbit, you'd think that when those are called it would cause some sort of cluster-cuss with vacuums and whatnot. Sometimes you just have to take it for face value and assume you'd only get the shit tsunami once you go through.


----------



## Styxmata (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you self for finding this.... so awesome!


----------



## Faine (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 20, 2012)

^ that is crazy! is he for real?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 29, 2012)

i'll just leave this here...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 25, 2012)

ok...necro-posting after watching walking dead seasons 1 & 2 back to back, we know that the cdc is a bad place to be.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha this is awesome.


----------



## Cynic (Sep 29, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i keep finding cool buildings...



that looks like a diving board for fucking monsters.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 30, 2012)

^ right!

it is however a lot saver then say, a farmhouse in the middle of georgia 







this is perfect...


----------

